# Imperfect Perfect Mason Jar



## CooperS02 (Aug 6, 2003)

I found this at a antique mall today and was wondering if this is an error.  It appears that the ' MASON'  has shifted to the left below the perfect.  I was wondering if anyone has seen this before?  Thanks


----------

